# (CLOSED) Mystery Gift Bag Event! ✨🎟🎁



## Allytria (Jun 25, 2020)

This is our first time hosting this type of event and we hope you enjoy!

-There are plenty of gifts to go around!
-These gifts hold materials, star fragments, DIY recipes, furniture, bells, and more!
-Colors of the bags have no indication of a better or worst gifts
-*Please open your bags on your own island, we are taking one visitor at a time!


1 Spin: 1 NMT/10k Bells / 5 TBT
2 Spins: 3 NMT/ 30k Bells / 10 TBT
3 Spins: 10 NMT / 99k Bells / 25 TBT

Only take what you have spun, we will be paying attention! This is a community event so please be fair <3
I will tell you your total of your wheel numbers, if you see that you spun differently than what I said, send me a picture!
When it is your turn, I will PM you the Dodo code and the more specific rules! c:

To enter queue, just comment your name, how many spins you would like to do, and your payment method!*


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok fun, I'll come over for 2 spins :3 Alessa, Erinland


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ill come for 3 spins 99k

Edit; jasa from Exyrel


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

oo this sounds fun! i’d like to buy 1 spin for 10k c: 

xara from axolotl!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’d like 2 spins for 30k . Angelle from Stanow


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd like 2 spins for 30k! 

Edit: my IGN is Ellen and my island is Waihekiwi


----------



## Anblick (Jun 25, 2020)

Just got back and opened my bag and I totally recommend it, I got some super fun stuff and I even got a jackpot bag and came out ahead in bells omg!!! THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Allytria (Jun 25, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Just got back and opened my bag and I totally recommend it, I got some super fun stuff and I even got a jackpot bag and came out ahead in bells omg!!! THANKS GUYS!



Yay! I'm glad you got some good stuff!


----------



## Allytria (Jun 25, 2020)

Still accepting people!


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't understand what is the meaning of spin (non-English speaker here) so I can't decide what is better 
Can you tell me before I do mistakes?


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 25, 2020)

The event finished already @DOLCE MACHAON but I’d be happy to explain. Pretty much you’re paying for the amount of spins you’d make in the wheel ( attached an image) for example one “spin” is one move for the wheel. After each spin there is number that it lands on and that counts as the number of mystery bags you’ll be able to get! Let me know if that make sense! The organizers said they hope to do more events like these.


----------

